# Breeding tigger?



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

my mom has finnaly let me breed tigger!!! wot things do i need ? wot type of female to choose? tank sizes? please give me any advice on how to breed them.:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

First, research and research some more and get a general idea and then ask questions on what you don't understand.
Get a book or two on Betta care and spawning and also start a log book of your own and write the process down, make a list of what you need and have.

Spawning this species is fun, raising the fry are fun...but it take time and a little money and most important is a "Plan"

Post a list of what supplies you have and your plan.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

well i have a 6 gallon tank wich tigger is in now (im going to use this as the breeding tank. im going out to buy a 5 gallon tank tommorow which im going to divide to put my male and female in. but were can i buy the jars to put the fry in?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You will have better luck with a 10g for a spawning tank, live plants are also a good idea but you can still successfully spawn without live plants, live plant can help provide better development of micro-critters for the fry to eat and hide in as well as cover for the female.
What are your plans for feeding the fry?


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

there are allready lots of live plants in the 6 gallon and they provide great coverage! the feeding is my only worry. wot do i feed them? i have read they eat baby brine shrimp.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Feeding and water changes are two of the most important factors in growth and development of the fry.

In my mature planted spawning tanks the fry eat infusoria and other microorganism for the first 3 days after they are free swimming and then I start adding newly hatched BBS with yolk sac intact for the first couple of weeks then I add white worms and later HUFA supplemented BBS.
I feed only live foods for the first 6-10 weeks depending on G & D
I start water changes 50% daily once I start adding live foods to promote G & D, prevent health issues and dilute the stunting hormone
I don't really have a strict feeding program as each spawn needs are different, their G & D dictate how, what, when and how long I feed, this is just general information on what has worked for most of my spawns and seasonal changes too, I feed daphnia, mosquito larva at times, seed shrimp, planaria and other critters and then I add my homemade foods in the mix as they grow and I move them to grow-out tanks starting at 20g moving up to 75g.
I also cover my spawning tank with a plastic veggie wrap after I remove the male or at least by the time they are 2-3 weeks of age to keep the air above the water warm and humid for the labyrinth organ, I want their first breath of air to be the same temp as the water and moist to prevent swim bladder issues now and later.
I keep my water temp at a steady 80F for spawning, egg development, wigglers.
I may turn the heat up to the 81-82F area (not always) by 2-3 weeks of age.
I don't use any filtration until they go into a grow out tank and that time varies from 2 weeks to 6 weeks, all depending on G& D


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

thanks for the info. wot is the cost after it is all finished?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That can vary, it depends on what you already have and your location.
General start-up cost in the USA.... can be $25.00-to-$200.-300.00


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

weluvbettas said:


> my mom has finnaly let me breed tigger!!! wot things do i need ? wot type of female to choose? tank sizes? please give me any advice on how to breed them.:-D:-D:-D:-D


Hi there. In your profile it says you're 11 years old. Does your mom understand the amount of work involved in breeding and raising fry?

Just curious since she'll probably be doing the brunt of the work come September when you're back in school and she finds herself with daily water changes x 35 fry jars lol.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep... Lots and lots of work... and lots of fry... and lots of food... and MONEY is a big one... Get your mom to do some research on breeding too.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I also suggest your mom do some research into breeding. It is a very serious thing and should not be taken lightly. It requires a LOT of time and responsiblility. Baby fish are incredibly fragile and require lots of care, especially when young. They need to be fed several times a day and as they grow will need different foods. You also need foods to condition the breeders.

Also think about what you are going to do with the babies. Where are they going to go once you find homes for them? Remember one spawning can yield anywhere from 0-100 viable fry, not mentioning the ones that die along the way. It can be very hard to find homes for all the babies, espeically if they aren't from nice stock. You'll be hard pressed to find someone who will pay for fry from the breeding of pet store fish which means you will have a hard time recouping the money spent on the breeding.

Not only should you have a 10 gallon spawning tank but you will also need a large 20+ gallon 'growout' tank. This is what the fry will be in until you can tell who is male and who is female and separate the males into jars. This tank will need frequent water chages, the jars will need 1-2 water changes per day.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

+1 what 1fish2fish said.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

my mom has kept fish for years and has breed other fish before. i im doing lots of research and i have already learned allot . i am buying a 10 gallon tank today so no need to worry about me but thanks for the comments.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

for the ones you cant keep or find owners your might have to cull them


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

wot kill them


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

cull some might have deformities and its completly ok breeders do this all the time betta's can have over 300 babies so its fine


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

im thinking about it i dont think i could kill them


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

you will probably have to do that anyway btw the word is CULL not kill


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

i know


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

ok


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

wot female should i breed him with he is a orange veil tail


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

what tail type or coloring are you going for?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sadly part of breeding comes some deaths and culling, it is more humane to euthanize than to allow the fish to suffer.
As a breeder you have to think about what is in the best interest of the fish putting your feeling aside, you can't be selfish when it comes to the animal and suffering and if you can't euthanize the fish without feeling guilty then you may not want to breed.
It is tough and it can be heart breaking at times, but think about the fish and how it is suffering and do the right thing by the fish.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

what tail type or coloring are you going for? 
_______________

just veil tails (keeping it simple with it been my first time) i dont know what coulor ?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

If you like marbles, maybe an orange or red marble, or blue would be nice.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

a purple female or black or something check on aquabid for vt females


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1276802281


----------

